# Features of new HD DVR 722K



## lisacor (Aug 19, 2008)

Can anyone fill me in on the new features of the new 722K? My parents are upgrading after having an OLD box. I am just curious if they should hold off a few more days and try to get the 722K.

Thanks again in advance for any help.


----------



## dishguy77 (Oct 9, 2008)

the 722k has no built in OTA tuner and comes with a new set of remotes, the 20.0 and 21.0, that use 2 way communication with the receiver. other than that it's pretty much the same receiver as the 722.


----------



## Robotpedlr (Dec 14, 2008)

You can get the new remote with the normal 722 also. 

I have the 722 and called and asked for the new remote (had to find someone that knew about it first) and they sent it for free. I needed it for a TV that needed a learning remote since the one that came with the 722 didnt work..


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

dishguy77 said:


> the 722k has no built in OTA tuner and comes with a new set of remotes, the 20.0 and 21.0, that *use 2 way communication with the receiver*. other than that it's pretty much the same receiver as the 722.


The feature had VERY LIMITED value, ie only for store and retrieve your DVR setting ! Nothing fancy.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

dishguy77 said:


> the 722k has no built in OTA tuner ...


For clarification ... the 722k will also be sold with a dual OTA tuner module that fits into the 722k's case (not a separate rackspace unit like DirecTV's AM-21). That dual OTA tuner will allow OTA TV on both TV1 and TV2 (unlike the 622/722 which only allow live OTA on TV1).


----------



## sethwell (Sep 19, 2008)

Robotpedlr said:


> You can get the new remote with the normal 722 also.
> 
> I have the 722 and called and asked for the new remote (had to find someone that knew about it first) and they sent it for free. I needed it for a TV that needed a learning remote since the one that came with the 722 didnt work..


FREE??? well that just chaps my you know what. lol, mine was 27 something and so far it is late, suppose to have been here Friday   .


----------



## lisacor (Aug 19, 2008)

James Long said:


> For clarification ... the 722k will also be sold with a dual OTA tuner module that fits into the 722k's case (not a separate rackspace unit like DirecTV's AM-21). That dual OTA tuner will allow OTA TV on both TV1 and TV2 (unlike the 622/722 which only allow live OTA on TV1).


OK... A few silly questions here if I could. Why would they not want an OTA? They would not have the locals channels show up in their guide then correct? How would they record a show on NBC, lets say, at 8:00pm? With it being a new DVR why would it not include an OTA?

And can you explain a little more about the Dual OTA tuner module when you say it will allow OTA TV on both TV1 and TV2? My setup is 722K running two TVs. I can watch OTA on TV 1 and TV2.

Thanks again for clarification.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

On a ViP 622 or 722 there is one OTA tuner built in ... and while one can schedule recordings on the OTA tuner (via TV1) and watch them on either TV later live use of the OTA tuner is limited to TV1. The channels don't show up in the TV2 guide.

(One can run a 622 or 722 in single mode and view the OTA channels on a second TV ... but not separate from what is showing on TV1.)

The 722K changes that. Two OTA tuners will be present with that module - which means separate OTA to both TVs in "dual" mode or two OTA/two satellite recording in "single" mode (four recordings at a time, potentially).

People who choose to save the $30 MSRP and get a 722k without the module would still get satellite delivered OTA (if they subscribed) but would miss out on any out of market or subchannel OTA that is available. The situation you describe is having the module but not subscribing to locals ... you can get the feed but without subscribing to locals you don't get EPG details for those channels.

Best speculation is that people far from the transmit point of their OTAs would not need the module and it could save them a couple dollars buying the receiver. With leasing I don't see it saving any money not getting the module - even if it doesn't add a lot of OTA content. It is an internal module, not an external box taking up more space. I see no reason not to get it if one has a 722k or 222k.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

On technical note - the design/idea is not new, I saw it in Motorola VOOM receivers long time ago: you could use one or two OTA cartridges.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Go back further than that to the DISH 5000 with OTA and MPEG2 HD modules. 

I am glad that DISH decided to stay with internal modules.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Actually it was model 6000 and those cartridges been 8VSB and 8PSK types. Model 5000 accompanied by ATSC modulator what allowed to send SD sat programs to your neighbor or next floor TV.
I'm not sure if Motorola design came early in other models, for sure by elegance and real engineering effort those modules far better then ugly Dish boxes with screeching fans. Small module what is same time a 8VSB tuner and a combiner with a power to OTA antenna. Nice design!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Still long before Voom launched. But not really the topic of this thread ...
Back to the future (or near present).


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

My guess is that the OTA module will not be offered to people that have HD LIL in their market and do not ask for it. This move is more to save Dish Network money than it is to save the customer money. I don't see a problem with it, customers that want it can get it cheaply without having another box in their setup. Customers that will never use it don't get it and save Dish Network a few bucks in the process.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Correct. The vast majority of Dish subscribers don't have or care about OTA; they only watch what the dish delivers. Most folks will be totally fine without the OTA tuner.

Some folks live and die by their OTA signals, and tend to be loud in their support for OTA, and the new design allows those folks to continue to get OTA with a small one-time fee for the module, and in fact, get better functionality with the dual tuners in the module.

Aside from the $30 cost for the module, which some folks will inevitably complain about, this is a win for everyone.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

I read in here, not that long ago it seems, that there was some ambiguity with regards to the two tuner OTA modules' output (SD or HD). Has this been determined?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Until such time as all OTA channels are carried, there will be at least an occasional desire for OTA tuners.

I would also dispute the "most don't care" assertion. Especially with DISH, LIL coverage is not very complete. There's always someone lamenting not being able to get a weather/traffic channel or some wildly popular program stranded on an otherwise void network.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Regardless our speculations, we should wait for real device, sometimes Dish does not release new box with all features, but later changing SW and adding it. Look at 211, now it is DVR.


----------



## sethwell (Sep 19, 2008)

the 722k was just added to the tech portal, came across it today. not sure when they put the info up there. http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/receiver/722k.shtml


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

Looks like if you need a S-Video connection, you won't have one with the 722K and are better off with the 722.

Does anyone know why DISH continues to cripple the TV2 output?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Blowgun said:


> Does anyone know why DISH continues to cripple the TV2 output?


Crippled how? If you mean why is it SD only, the answer is simple: there is no practical way for Dish to offer free TV2 installs using either component or HDMI for distribution. DRM and cost prevent the use of an ATSC modulator. If Dish added HD outputs for the TV2, there would be a bunch of customers who would *insist* that Dish hooks them up, FOR FREE. That's what customers do, even when they are being completely unreasonable. Ask any installer how that works...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Blowgun said:


> I read in here, not that long ago it seems, that there was some ambiguity with regards to the two tuner OTA modules' output (SD or HD). Has this been determined?


No ambiguity here. Dual OTA ATSC tuner capable of tuning two HD feeds at the same time for the rest of the receiver to record/display.

They put a SD TV 3 output on the module but that doesn't make it any less of a HD tuner. The receiver still gets glorious OTA HD from both tuners.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

IIP said:


> Crippled how? If you mean why is it SD only,


Yes.



IIP said:


> the answer is simple: there is no practical way for Dish to offer free TV2 installs using either component or HDMI for distribution. DRM and cost prevent the use of an ATSC modulator. If Dish added HD outputs for the TV2, there would be a bunch of customers who would *insist* that Dish hooks them up, FOR FREE. That's what customers do, even when they are being completely unreasonable. Ask any installer how that works...


Then DISH is using the lack of a second HD output merrily as a crutch. DISH doesn't have to install it for free, they could simply provide the means for the user themselves to take advantage of it without limiting or removing outputs currently on the back of the receiver.

Per our other conversation, you already know how I'm going to get around the receivers' second output limitation. However, I'm sure that there are others that would like to use Dual-Mode and have that second HD output. I suppose more importantly for DISH, being able to offer a leased second receiver is a revenue stream they wouldn't have otherwise.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

James Long said:


> No ambiguity here. Dual OTA ATSC tuner capable of tuning two HD feeds at the same time for the rest of the receiver to record/display.
> 
> They put a SD TV 3 output on the module but that doesn't make it any less of a HD tuner. The receiver still gets glorious OTA HD from both tuners.


Ah, okay thanks for clearing that up. I remember reading in here someone saying that the module only outputted SD and didn't know if that issue had been resolved.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Blowgun said:


> However, I'm sure that there are others that would like to use Dual-Mode and have that second HD output. I suppose more importantly for DISH, being able to offer a leased second receiver is a revenue stream they wouldn't have otherwise.


I'd like to see DISH take the lead and be first in offering a two unique output HD receiver ... but that raises the question of why no one offers a HD receiver with two (or more) independent HD outputs.

$7 for the second receiver isn't too bad. I doubt DISH is withholding development over a $7 fee. Besides, DISH could just charge $7 per HD output. (They charge $5 for the second output on dual tuners that don't have a phone line/ethernet.) Just call it another "why not" charge.


----------



## dishguy77 (Oct 9, 2008)

James Long said:


> I'd like to see DISH take the lead and be first in offering a two unique output HD receiver


Is there any way they could do this by integrating the sling catcher?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

dishguy77 said:


> Is there any way they could do this by integrating the sling catcher?


We will see how it implemented in ViP922 at CES.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dishguy77 said:


> Is there any way they could do this by integrating the sling catcher?


Do you really want a satellite installer hooking stuff up to your LAN and configuring your router?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

harsh said:


> Do you really want a satellite installer hooking stuff up to your LAN and configuring your router?


Yes? 

As long as it isn't doing it without my permission I'd me happy with LAN connection.
No router config should be needed for a LAN sharing.

WAN connections should need to be explicitly turned on in receiver menus. These too can be done without router configuration (unless one has a router that explicitly blocks inside to outside traffic). Most routers are pretty open to things on the inside wanting out.

Most of this could be self install or easy enough even an installer could do it.

I wouldn't make setting up Sling a requirement of every install ... but if a receiver is Sling capable it should be connected properly to the network (with the customer's permission, of course).


----------



## snowcat (May 29, 2007)

harsh said:


> Until such time as all OTA channels are carried, there will be at least an occasional desire for OTA tuners.


Exactly. If I had no OTA tuner in my 622, I couldn't record/watch Smallville in HD, SEC basketball and football games on Raycom in HD, or any PBS programming in HD.

Now if Dish provides every OTA channel in HD, I will disconnect my antennas. Until then, I need OTA.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The Slingbox needs to have port forwarding for WAN use and if the router doesn't support the necessary uPNP commands (neither of mine do) that means you have to set it up manually.

For those with VOIP, there may also be some QoS configuration that needs to be done.


----------



## Artorture (Feb 23, 2008)

I have no plans to buy a 722k but, with omission of a OTA tuner you think they could add a third satellite tuner. U-Verse has this why not a Dish DVR?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Artorture said:


> I have no plans to buy a 722k but, with omission of a OTA tuner you think they could add a third satellite tuner. U-Verse has this why not a Dish DVR?


Why not another two satellite tuners in another optional module for those of us who don't have OTA? Let's make the wish list worthwhile!


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

And multiple HD outputs.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Blowgun said:


> Yes.
> 
> Then DISH is using the lack of a second HD output merrily as a crutch. DISH doesn't have to install it for free, they could simply provide the means for the user themselves to take advantage of it without limiting or removing outputs currently on the back of the receiver.


I know this probably doesn't make sense, but let me assure you it's true. Adding that port would result in Dish having to give away freebies to placate customers, and would result in cancellations because installers would have to refuse to connect the TV2 via HD for customers. Dish is already losing lots of customers over very minor, and usually correctable issues, and Dish customers are used to getting everything for free.

Out of, say, 30 service calls I get a week, less than 10 of those will have the customer paying. The others will have notes stating that the customer refused to pay and threatened to cancel, and so the CSRs relented and gave them a free service call. And many of these service calls are for blatently customer-caused issues, such as the customer moving a receiver or replacing a TV and not knowing how connect it or to program the tuner in it.

Most of the folks here can understand why it is unreasonable to expect an installer to be able to distribute HD to the 2nd TV for free, or even for a fee on the same day, since at best, most installs would require custom-length cables. But the folks that come here aren't typicaly Dish customers. The typical Dish customer simply wants what they want, and aren't interested in hearing why they can't have it.

With the current system, at least the advertising mentions that TV2 is SD only, and there are no other options on the receiver to dispute that. If, say, a second HDMI was added, you'd have people complaining not only that it wasn't hooked up for free, but that their TV2 was older and needs component cables instead. In the end, you'd have a lot of angry customers calling in demanding that someone "do something" to make them happy.

Until some other form of HD distribution becomes available, you won't see this change.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would say different way - Dish still figure out how much that fee will be for second HD output per months and how much it will cost to install it - cabling/labor.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

There's no way to know what it would cost to install. Unlike coax, you can't buy HDMI cable in bulk and terminate it yourself very easily. Nor is it practical to run 5 coaxes to do a component connection. Also, for those connections, you generally need to minimize cable distance, which means the cables must take a more direct route (read: through the house). This creates all sorts of potential for problems and/or custom charges that customers won't want to pay.

The simple solution is the current one: get an additional receiver.

If Dish ever implements an MRV solution, then that could solve the shared content issue.


----------



## nicktripp (Dec 1, 2008)

I know much is being made about the removable OTA tuner module, but I'm actually pretty excited about two OTA tuners. I'm planning on signing up as a new customer but have decided to wait for the release of the 722k specifically for the dual OTA tuners.

I'll just spend the time between now and then getting my antenna mounted and optimally pointed.


----------



## DNSFSS (Apr 4, 2008)

IIP said:


> I know this probably doesn't make sense, but let me assure you it's true. Adding that port would result in Dish having to give away freebies to placate customers, and would result in cancellations because installers would have to refuse to connect the TV2 via HD for customers. Dish is already losing lots of customers over very minor, and usually correctable issues, and Dish customers are used to getting everything for free.
> 
> Out of, say, 30 service calls I get a week, less than 10 of those will have the customer paying. The others will have notes stating that the customer refused to pay and threatened to cancel, and so the CSRs relented and gave them a free service call. And many of these service calls are for blatently customer-caused issues, such as the customer moving a receiver or replacing a TV and not knowing how connect it or to program the tuner in it.
> 
> ...


+1

AMEN BROTHA!!!


----------



## bhoth (Apr 14, 2007)

When is the 722K going to be available?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Soon.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Soon.


Bwooooo - ha - ha - ha - ha! ROTFL


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

(My somewhat educated guess here...) Probably mid-January to mid-February for availability.


----------

